# My Finished J2 you tube videos



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my completed Moebius J2 . I finally got the TSDS Fusion core. It is awesome. Thanks to Henry for a great kit. This kit was awesome to build. Thanks to Frank and Dave for putting out such great kits. The videos are a little fuzzy because I had to use my camera. I have another thread that shows the still pics of the kit
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=278409
I hope you like the videos. I cant wait for The BSG viper and Moonbus

part 1






part 2


----------



## cheekyzombie (Jan 15, 2010)

That looks excellent! Top notch.x


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks fantastic....top notch....congratulations.
BTW...what did you use to paint the hull ?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Beautiful - well done indeed!!!

--Henry


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Subscribed, rated and commented!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

XMAN64 said:


> Looks fantastic....top notch....congratulations.
> BTW...what did you use to paint the hull ?


I used Krylon brushed metallic nickle.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Excellent job Jaws.:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Don't take this the wrong way, but could you get a better camera and re take your video? The blurry images really don't do the model justice.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

BRAVO! Very impressive! 
Brushed metallic nickle looks nice on your hull, too! I plan on using Tamiya "mica silver" for the Moebius version, but admit that you've inspired me to re-paint the hull of my PL/DeBoers hull Jupiter 2 in the Krylon spray you chose.
Thanks!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Awsome work on your J2! Thanks for sharing the vid clips, I know you are one proud model maker:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice job. I'm still not keen on the landing legs that came with the kit.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Really clean, crisp work. Your lighting came out great!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Do they not make white LEDs? Why are they all blue?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jaws,

SWEET! :thumbsup: Very nice job on this kit. Inspiring for sure!

MMM


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Beautiful work. I hope my finished product is near as good.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Antimatter said:


> Do they not make white LEDs? Why are they all blue?


I guess not since no one answered.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Antimatter said:


> I guess not since no one answered.


White LEDs often photograph blue. I have the TSDS lighting kit and the lights are all white.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice! 

I filmed the TSDS lights for my PL J2, and they DO appear blue on the camera. But I can assure you they are bright, clean white.....

Great finish! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Antimatter said:


> Do they not make white LEDs? Why are they all blue?


Leds fire one specific frequency of light. White is, of course, all freguencies of light combined. There is actually no such thing as a 'truly' white led. White leds are a trick using another base color and adding a chemical coating to shift the frequency. Generally, white leds are in fact blue (w/ coating) and show as blue to the camera. Our brain tells us we are seeing white in person, but it is really blue.

It's like if the room you're in has fluorescent lighting. A piece of paper will appear white. But look into a room with incandescent lights and that room will look orange; stand in that room and the fluorescent room will look green. 

That being said, there are other 'white' leds out there. You will see the phrase 'warm white' leds. Those are actually orange/red, but appear white in person. More importantly, all cameras will read them as white too! There are also warm whites that are green and do a superior job of emulating fluorescent lighting -which also appear white in person, but ghousihly so, just like fluorescent lights.

Probably better to continue this discussion in the lighting board.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

First, nice build! I should be getting mine this week. I noticed you didn't glue the hulls together to show off the inside and I've seen other builds where they were fastened. Do the hulls lock or fit good enough to give us a choice?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Darkstar said:


> First, nice build! I should be getting mine this week. I noticed you didn't glue the hulls together to show off the inside and I've seen other builds where they were fastened. Do the hulls lock or fit good enough to give us a choice?


Normally they do. I lit mine so the wires didnt allow for a tight fit.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Antimatter said:


> Do they not make white LEDs? Why are they all blue?


It is just the way it is filmed. I have the same set and they are white.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's a color balance thing - the camera's probably set for incandescent (yellowish) lighting, so when the pure white LEDs are on they appear blue.


----------

